# 2.0 aba head on a 1.8 JH block?



## bretthbmx (Jun 20, 2007)

Does it fit? A friend has a 2.0 head laying around and said it would go right on but I don't believe him. Is it possible and what all would I have to do?


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

bretthbmx said:


> Does it fit? A friend has a 2.0 head laying around and said it would go right on but I don't believe him. Is it possible and what all would I have to do?


it will bolt to the block, but will not hook up to existing wiring.. 

changing from counter flow to cross flow is kinda a bit of work.


----------



## ItAintRubbinItAintDubbin (Feb 15, 2010)

do u plan to turbo it? this set up is the oppisit of the high compression aba swap so it would only lower compresion ratio u gonna loose power unless u doing forced induction then that set up would be i deal!


----------



## superl8 (Dec 31, 2002)

ItAintRubbinItAintDubbin said:


> do u plan to turbo it? this set up is the oppisit of the high compression aba swap so it would only lower compresion ratio u gonna loose power unless u doing forced induction then that set up would be i deal!


I believe the combustion chambers are almost identical in volume - therfore - little or no change in compression.


----------



## ItAintRubbinItAintDubbin (Feb 15, 2010)

no one bottom end is a 2.0 the other is a 1.8 not the same


----------



## superl8 (Dec 31, 2002)

ItAintRubbinItAintDubbin said:


> no one bottom end is a 2.0 the other is a 1.8 not the same


piston design and height also factor into this. 

The turbo combo to use is the low compression 1.8 bottom end with the crossflow head - 

The heads have similar volumes - pistons varied from model to model to achieve different compression ratios.

ABA pistons have a deep dish - maintaining the 10:1 static compression with either head.

I'd assume a 1.8l bottom end would be very close to it's original compression with the ABA head.

I'm a do a little research to confirm this stuff.  check back.


----------



## ItAintRubbinItAintDubbin (Feb 15, 2010)

k kuz now im intrested to know the exact specs


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

cross flow and counter flow heads have almost identical combustion chamber volumes. only a couple cc's difference iirc. read about it on here once. crossflow has a slightly bigger combustion chamber because its made for an engine with a bigger bore size than the 1.8

doesnt really change compression much. not like dropping a 16v head on an 8v bottom end. your compression goes thru the floor!


----------



## ItAintRubbinItAintDubbin (Feb 15, 2010)

that makes it low compression? so how does matching a 2.0 bottom with a 1.8 head creat high compression if the cylenders from a 2.0 have the same volume as the 1.8?


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

This has been asked before. Here are a few threads on the subject:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-on-a-G60-1.8-bottom&highlight=crossflow+head

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-head-on-a-1.8-block&highlight=crossflow+head

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ad-on-an-ol-PG-block&highlight=crossflow+head

It's my own opinion that it's nowhere near worthwhile to put a crossflow head on a 1.8L block. There are several key things that need to be addressed, which pretty much make swapping in a 2.0L a similar, if not easier task.

If you're looking to do this on a JH block that was equipped with a solid lifter head, be advised that you'll also need to swap the oil pump to one that has sufficient flow/pressure for a hydraulic lifter head...

Just my $0.02


----------

